# help i have a runner



## amber83 (Nov 29, 2011)

I could use some help have searched the site but not finding what I need. My husband and I adopted our dog 3 weeks ago and she has gotten away from 4 times now. It has been a struggle to get her back each time. We try not to chase her we get down and try to calmly call her to us. She will start to come and she then she turns and runs so we have to run because she runs so fast we would never know where she went. We don't know how to get her to come back to us or how to stop the urge to want to run away. So far we have only been able to get her because she gets distracted long enough to catch her or last time she got cornered.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

maybe try a leash, and holding it properly?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Is she getting out of the yard, the house or getting away from you when she is on leash?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

If she is running out of the door when you open it, you need to teach her door manners. Have her sit before she leaves the house and when she comes back in, do not allow her to rush the door. If she has a crate, teach her the same thing coming out of the crate.

If she has poor recall, I recommend doing restrained recalls and recall training on a long line.

If she doesn't have a good recall that you are confident in, she shouldn't be off leash out doors... that is the bottom line.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I never let an untrained dog off leash. Until recall is 100% solid, never let your dog go off leash in an unfenced area. It's an easy recipe for trouble. If she bolts out the door, put her in her crate before you open the door. If your yard is unfenced, you should take her out on a leash for potty and walks. If your yard is fenced and she is jumping it, you should get get a taller, more secure fence. If she slips out of the collar, use a martingale or prong collar that tightens as she struggles. Even in fenced in areas, I never let a dog go off leash till it learns recall. The dog drags around a long line until recall is set so I can easily catch it if need be.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Get a second collar and make sure she is hooked to both, using two leashes, each hooked to a collar. Make the second collar either a training collar (choke chain) or a prong collar.
Or make the second 'collar' a harness.
Follow any advice about bonding and training recall.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I was going to suggest clear finger nail polish, but....

Ok, if the dog is running away, instead of chasing the dog, turn in the opposite direction and run, make noise too. Look like an idiot. Most dogs will turn and chase you and usually you can catch them when they do. 

Next do whatever it takes to make sure the dog does not get away.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I didn't see how old the dog was. Do you know any history regarding the dog? When she bolts, is it out of fear? Like does something scare her and she takes off? Is she bolting through the door, over the fence, up through the chimney? How obediant is she when she isn't auditioning for the Fast and the Furious?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I am confused, you don't say if she is in a fenced yard or do you just open the door and turn her loose? Off leash while hiking? Why doesn't she have a leash on her when she is not in your home?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Get the dvd 'Lassie Come' by Patricia McConnell. It's really helpful and towards the end she shows how to teach 'whoa' which is very useful when the dog is running away from you.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Dogs have a natural homing instinct. Maybe she doesn't realize this is her new home now. Three weeks is a very short time when it comes to adjusting to a new place.

My first GSD was given to me by a friend. I had a fenced yard, but she'd jump the fence and would be heading home. So, I made sure I leashed her while we were outside and she finally realized that this was home and I never had any more problems with her leaving.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

If she is darting out the door I would try to make a double door system where you baby gate off your entry room/area. After bonding and training it is easy to teach a dog not to door dash, but for the time being- I would make every attempt to prevent it from happening


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

selzer said:


> Ok, if the dog is running away, instead of chasing the dog, turn in the opposite direction and run, make noise too. Look like an idiot. Most dogs will turn and chase you and usually you can catch them when they do.


I used to do that with Heidi when she was off leash in a certain park. At my mom's place, her recall was pretty solid, but once in a great while at that park, she would get interested in other stuff. I would yell her name and take off in the other dicrection and she would always come running.

Abby still does not have off leash priviledges after the rabbit incident


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

amber83 said:


> I could use some help have searched the site but not finding what I need. My husband and I adopted our dog 3 weeks ago and she has gotten away from 4 times now. It has been a struggle to get her back each time. We try not to chase her we get down and try to calmly call her to us. She will start to come and she then she turns and runs so we have to run because she runs so fast we would never know where she went. We don't know how to get her to come back to us or how to stop the urge to want to run away. So far we have only been able to get her because she gets distracted long enough to catch her or last time she got cornered.


Yup, put that girl on a leash. A long lead if needed for playing or whatever, but something.

Chasing her is the worst thing you can do, but I understand you need to know where she's going. 

This dog cannot be offleash until you've worked on recall. Just don't do it.


----------



## BeautifulChaos (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree with all of the above posts. Prevention is key at this point.

One of the best pieces of advice that I can give you is that your dog is ALWAYS a good dog when she comes to you or you get to her. Practice recalls in low distraction environments and gradually work your way up. She should not be allowed off leash whatsoever. Should she escape again (I'm sure we've all made that mistake!), do as was previously said - run the opposite direction when you can get her attention. I would also keep treats by the door (if that's where she is escaping) so that if she runs out, I have a) something of value that might entice her and b) a reward for coming back.

We really need to know more details before we can further advise.

But remember what I said - good dog every time that she comes. No matter how long you were chasing her, or trying to catch her. I see a lot of people who are yelling "Rover, come! Come here now! Get over here!" and the dog finally comes (or they catch it) and the first thing they say is "Bad dog! How dare you run away. Get in the house right now!"

In the dogs mind, this equates to: "When I come to my owner, I get in trouble." or "If my owner catches me, I get in trouble". At that point, going into the house in a sense becomes punishment.

Why come back if it's not fun? I know I wouldn't.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

amber83 said:


> I could use some help have searched the site but not finding what I need. My husband and I adopted our dog 3 weeks ago and she has gotten away from 4 times now. It has been a struggle to get her back each time. We try not to chase her we get down and try to calmly call her to us. She will start to come and she then she turns and runs so we have to run because she runs so fast we would never know where she went. We don't know how to get her to come back to us or how to stop the urge to want to run away. So far we have only been able to get her because she gets distracted long enough to catch her or last time she got cornered.


So are we talking about the 3 y/o rescue GSD? I'm assuming so. So she's escaped 4 times in 3 weeks. Ok. Why, though? Isn't she leashed? If not, she must be leashed anytime outdoors. Simple enough. 

Work on the bond, get into classes, work on recall... all that fun stuff. :laugh:

She hasn't been in your home long enough to really bond, much less have a desire to be with you/come back to you. These things take time.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have the same problem with my dog (Daisy,) only she is 3 and we have had her since she was 5 weeks old. It has gotten better with age but if she sees an opportunity she will still run. The only advice I can give is to do what the other members suggest and work on recall and be extremely careful with the door situation. Teach the dog to sit and stay while you leave. We have been successful in this area. I no longer worry that Daisy will run out the door when we are leaving. Keep working on it, but do so carefully.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I agree with the others, we need more information. Escaping from the yard? Darting out the door? Jumping thru a window?

In the meantime, MANAGEMENT is key. So using a leash at all times. 

Then sign up for those DOG CLASSES so you can learn the necessary leadership and training skills in a situation to set you and your dog up to learn and succeed in training!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm not sure about that. maybe some have it
more than others. you hear about so many
dogs running off and can't find their way home.



Karla said:


> Dogs have a natural homing instinct.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

> i'm not sure about that. maybe some have it more than others. you hear about so many dogs running off and can't find their way home.


Yes, I'd agree.......some may have the instinct more than others. Maybe some dogs that take off get even more lost in trying to find their way home. 

My dogs can sense when we are almost home from somewhere. They also sense when we are getting near someplace they have been to and had fun. They can be laying down while driving and then they will sit up and start getting excited several miles before we get there. It just always amazes me how they know. 

Here's a link to an interesting article about the homing instinct.

How Can a Dog Find Its Way Home? | eHow.com


----------



## amber83 (Nov 29, 2011)

Inga is a 3 1/2 yr old. We are her third owners apparently she has had problems with chewing, barking in the past but I think that she has grown out of that phase beyond that we don't know much about her. We were not told that she likes to bolt so that was a surprise. She mainly rushes the door and pushes right through. We are really trying to work on the door manners, staying and recall that is where she is really lacking. Thanks for the advice its gives me so new ideas.


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

How much exercise is this poor dog getting?

Find a fenced in baseball diamond; exercise, let it run, daily.
45 minutes to an hour.

I know others will probably respond with the leashed walks ect; but this is a German Shepherd dog.

Also, if/when you find a place for the dog to run, clip a 30 foot long line on the collar, you can always get your dog then, & Praise When it Gets to YOU!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Leashing her before you open the door will allow her to be successful too. And long lines will allow her some freedom with safety. She is very likely a hugely confused dog trying to figure out what the heck is going to happen to her next.


----------

